# LPT1, lectura de voltajes, y control de relés...



## Miguelinux (Sep 13, 2009)

Buenas a todos! soy nuevo en el foro, y este es mi primer post, asi que ruego que me perdonen la ignorancia, y los errores que pueda cometer posteando, asimismo pido que sean comprensivos con mi falta de conocimiento en electronica, pero les aseguro que todo lo que me falta de conocimiento lo tengo en curiosidad y ganas de hacer cosas.

Bien, vamos al tema...

Tengo un campo, en el cual he montado placas solares, y tengo intensión de montar un pequeño servidor, para ver que tal va todo desde mi casa via inet.

Mi proyecto empezó por gestionar encendido de alumbrado y riego por goteo mediante relés controlados por el puerto LPT1. Pues, eso creo que tengo capacidad para hacerlo por los esquemas que he visto por ahí (realmente sencillos) y algo mas me complicaria con el programita que lo gestione, pero tambien creo que lo podria sacar.

Ahora quiero añadirle al proyecto, la lectura del voltaje de las baterías, cosa la cual veo super útil, pues mantener el margen correcto de voltaje en una instalación solar, es la vida de las baterías.

Lo que pretendo es integrar en el soft que gestiona los reles mediante LPT1, un textbox que me muestre el voltaje en la instalación.

El esquema que vi para el control de relés es este:







¿Lo veis correcto?

Y al circuito le quiero integrar la lectura del voltaje. ¿es viable?

Ahi os dejo mi esbozo de idea... dadme vuestras opiniones si sois tan amables...

Perdonad por las faltas de ortografia que haya podido cometer, asimismo como si he ubicado en el subforo incorrecto el post.

Un saludo a todos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 13, 2009)

Revisa en estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/comentarios-tuto-puerto-paralelo-2798/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/entrenador-puerto-paralelo-freeware-14690/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/

Saludos...


----------



## Zetthketin (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola miguelinux

Por tu nick supongo que sabes programar bien, hay te van unas recomendaciones para tu proyecto

EL ULN2803 no lo conosco, he trabajado con el ttl 47ls245 o 244 que a diferencia de este ULN tiene la tierra comun y no los +12
otra, en este circuito que tienes solo se pueden enviar datos, si quisieras recibir los datos de las celdas te recomiendo que uses un microcontrolador PIC, PICAXE, PICbasic, el que sea y ya podrias recibir lecturas en tu maquina y no tenerla dedicada todo el dia 

Saludos


----------



## Miguelinux (Sep 14, 2009)

Pues muchas gracias a ambos por responder.

No tengo ni idea de programar (solo hacer dos tonterias) y menos de electrónica, pero me gusta mucho hacer cosas, y me gusta entender del porqué funcionan.

Se que solo es para enviar datos, la implementacion del lector de voltaje sería otra cosa aparte, pero que quisiera integrar en el soft.

Se que tiene que ser un coñazo explicar a alguien de "0" pero voy a mamarme los post que me ha sugerido Chico3001, y voy a empezar a ver la construcción del circuito, la cual os ruego que me indiqueis el esquema apropiado para gestionar los reles, y obtener la lectura de voltaje en una batería.

Muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Zetthketin (Sep 14, 2009)

Sera un poco dificil sin programar,
si quieres yo te ayudo a desarrollar tu proyecto, pero con mis restricciones 
que son:
te puedo ayudar en Visual basic para el software
y usamos Pic Simulator IDE para programar los pics
con un pic 16f628a o 16f88
y los componentes electrónicos que no serián muchos 

Pero tienes que aprender a programar, al menos en basic que es muy amigable, 
si te animas lo dividimos en 3 partes 
primero  la electrónica y comunicación sencilla (asincrona) no vamos a leer nada solo enviar ordenes

comprate 8 leds de los mas baratos que encuentres
un ttl sn74ls245
20 resistencias de (150 - 330)ohms 
un Proto board
una fuente de alimentación (cualquiera que sea de computadora)
cable para el "cableado" que sera minimo 
un cable paralelo o LPT
y una computadora con puerto paralelo

y armate este circuito:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23427&stc=1&d=1252970044

cuando lo tengas posteale aca y le seguimos con visual basic, necesitas conseguirte el programa para aprender bien como se controla el puerto, 
no es tan dificil ojala te animes

saludos


----------



## Miguelinux (Sep 14, 2009)

El VB lo tengo ya instalado, algo se hacer, pero en plan facil, macros de excel, pero como tengo ganas de programar no lo veo un problema.

En lo de la fuente de alimentacion me he perdido...

Los materiales los comprare el viernes, a ver si el fin de semana le meto mano, que entre semana trabajando me pilla muy mal.

Muchas gracias por las molestias, un detallazo que te ofrezcas a ayudarme.


----------



## Zetthketin (Sep 14, 2009)

La fuente seguro que la conoces 
 Es lo que provee de +5 volts -5, 11, -11 (fuente de poder), es un regulador, seguro que le dicen diferente por alla

Pues espero que lo armes y le seguimos 

saludos y para eso estamos


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Miguellinux: Un camino alterno mas simple para tu proyecto es el siguiente:
En tu servidor para Internet incluye una webcam barata que la dejas fija enfocando un voltimetro que mide el estado de tension de las baterias de la instalacion solar y la pantalla de la PC que esta controlando el regadio y el alumbrado, etc.

Cuando accedes a tu sitio remotamente, puedes tener una inmediata información del estado de los aparatos en tu campo con solo mirar la imagen de la webcam (ver s la tension de la bateria y la pantalla del PC por si hay un codigo de error de algun
sistema) y no tienes que programar/construir casi nada adicional.

Si quieres comandar remotamente, podrias recurrir a usar comandos AT de telefonos celulares pero entonces, si tendrias que programar un PIC aunque no es complicado ya que en el subforo de telecomunicaciones hay montones de información al respecto. Salu2


----------



## Miguelinux (Sep 17, 2009)

Opción válida, pero poco instructiva. El voltaje de las baterías lo controla el regulador, y siempre sé el margen entre el cual va a estar, la cosa es que me parece bastante didactico el poder leer el voltaje utilizando el PC, aunque eso ahora mismo en el proyecto sea una cosa secundaria.

Aún así muchas gracias por tu aporte, el cual tendré en cuenta si no consigo llevar a cabo lo que pretendo.

Un saludo!


----------

